# ****lookin for alvardo blood or dogs of dbd kennels james gaither in v.a.*****



## pitbullmike007 (Feb 5, 2007)

*i am lookin for anyone that has or knows someone who has alvarado bloodline,, richard alvarado from cali founder of the blood, the only other breeder i know that used it heavy was james guither from dbd kennels in v.a. ,, where i bought my first alvarado bred dog from.. he died before i cud breed him and been searchin for it every since.. 
anybody with info that will help me get back what i lost wud be greatly appreciated and quite possible rewarded. !!!!!

please email any info to [email protected]

thanks
bigmike*


----------

